# W6 vs. W7



## DarkBlueGolf (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey guys I have a question, whats better JL audio W6 or W7???? HONEST QUESTION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (DarkBlueGolf)*

Well, if you can afford it and like a LOT of high quality bass, W7. Then w6v2, then w6.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (erobinson)*

When he says A LOT...he means A LOT. I running two 12inch W3v2's powered by a Directed 750D amp. My ears tingle when I listen to anything with some boomy bass.
W7's = hearing loss


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (DarkBlueGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkBlueGolf* »_Hey guys I have a question, whats better JL audio W6 or W7???? HONEST QUESTION!!!!!!!!!


too many variables. for lower powered, the w6v.2 for high powered ton of bass, w7.


----------



## dsfelton (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (DarkBlueGolf)*

Personally you can make a W6 sound great. W7's are really good, but they are very powerhungry. I have one 12w3 powered by a JL 250 watt amp and it rocks. It's all of the bass I'll ever need. It's all personal preference.


----------



## jerzee_tek (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (dsfelton)*

did a 13.5" w7 in a sealed enc. with an alpine mrdm-10001 in an 02 jetta... it's bassy but to me it doesn't sounds right in a trunk... it's all about personal preference as stated above


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: W6 vs. W7 (DarkBlueGolf)*

im running 2 12w6v2's sealed and a ppi pcx 1500 its pretty loud.








system im working on


----------



## PDXGTi (May 19, 2004)

ive heard a few people remark that w6's aren't very good at beating through a back seat. personally i've never heard them. i have w3's and they produce great musical quality as well as descent SPL. w7 is definately the top o' the line but expect to spend a couple grand getting them going.


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (PDXGTi)*

the V2 W6 IMO is the better sub. Much more flexible. Small sealed enclosure, throw decent power on it and you have wonderful sound. Port it and it'll slam. The W7 is an awesome engineering piece. Great sub, sounds great, BUT needs ridiculous power if you want to run it in a sealed enclosure. If you want head shattering bass, put a w7 in a vented enclosure and then figur eout how to stop you car from falling apart. Depends on what you want. the W7 is a "better" sub but more than what most people need. And the W6 is just a great sounding subwoofer period, great SQ. It'll also hit if you need it too. 
BTW getting bass into the cabin in a Jetta is a bitch. Thats what happens when the seat backs are solid metal. Might as well have a solid wall in between like BMW's
myk


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

they dont make the W6 anymore
W6v2 i dont hear much about, but if your gonna throw down as well get a W7
i havent heard any complaints about them only from the *****s that cant afford it
they are pretty efficient if you ask me
if you are buying used the W6 is more SQ orientated W3 is the SPL version of a W6


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_
they are pretty efficient if you ask me
if you are buying used the W6 is more SQ orientated W3 is the SPL version of a W6

W7's are hardly an effiecent subwoofer. Unless you're porting the enclosure. 
as far as series go. the W3v2 and the W0 are very similar sound wise, the ppwer handling is different nad the W0 is older technolgy. W6v2 takes even more power and has probably the best SQ of any sub in the JL line (this is subjective but also widely agreed upon by those who carry and install JL products on a daily basis) Lot's of trickle down technology from the W7. The W7 is the tour de force. Takes massive amounts of power to "hit" in a sealed enclosure, a lot more forgiving when vented. Will also hurt you in a vented enclosure thats properly tuned and has plenty of power. May also hurt your car







we've done cars that have loosened and damaged sunroof seals and tracks, and done installs in SUVs and trucks where the roof skin has separated from the internal braces because of the spl they can generate. It's their top of the line sub, and will play very loud and stay distortion free. 
so whats JL's best sub? the one that works best in your application...
myk


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

i owned one *shrugs*
but wtf do i know


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (MYK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYK* »_
W7's are hardly an effiecent subwoofer. Unless you're porting the enclosure. 



actually it's quite efficient when you compare it to other subs that have similar output and SQ. look at a brahma, their rms is 1600 watts. the XXX from RE is 1800 watts. 1000 watts from a W7 sounds rather efficient to me


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_i owned one *shrugs*
but wtf do i know

yeah wtf do you know?







j/k what kind of box did you have it in? what amp were you pushing it with? We've done a bunch of them and to me I just don't like the way they sound in a sealed enclosure or if you're trying to use them as an sq sub. i mean they sound good I guess I just can't over the fact you need a 1000 watt amp to push it right, a heavy ass box to put it in and of course space for that big amp and box. Most guys who are sq guys would go with something else. They are so impressive in a vented enclosure that's pretty much what we do for all of them if the customer wants "big dirty south knock"







we did a sport trac BTW with two 8w7's, vented on a 1000/1. nasty....nasty is all I can say. in a good way
myk


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

adire is weird pmax is not rms but yeah brahma take quite a bit to get going
sealed 20 x 20 x 8.5 external i had it on a pcx-2200 and then just put it on rears of my pcx-480
specs can be found here
http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/262983/4
my next system shoould be bitchin prob gonna go with 12w7 again


----------



## MYK (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (JEATER)*

damn those pics of those old black and art series PPI's bring back memories...
myk


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_adire is weird pmax is not rms but yeah brahma take quite a bit to get going



yeah, there power rating is a little odd. they recomend matching the power based on the enclosure, like it should be. the 1600 watts is thermal for an extended amount of time. i burped mine with 2300 watts without problems, until i played a note that was too low








up to about 1200-1300 watts my friends 10w7 owned my brahma 10. above that, my brahma owned the 10w7







that was strictly SPL speaking. for SQ, doing a double blind test, neither my buddy, myself, the shop owner, or 2 of the installers could hear a difference at moderate volume levels.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

hehehe
thanks btw


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*

I believe that just about everyone is correct. I am not an expert but I will speak from experience. I am running 2 12w7's. They are extremely power hungry. I have a 2300w RMS amp and its not enough. Well alot of it has to do with the Ohm issue that JL has set for their products to ensure you use their amp(which are very expensive). If you cannot afford an great (not a good amp but a great amp!) than you should go with a w6v2. I used to run three 12w3d6's on one amp and they were great but the v6's always sounded better to me. Also if you dont use sufficient airspace for the sub, than you would waste your money. The price difference for the w7 and w6 setup is more than double if you include the price of the amp that is required. Get the best speker for the ampount of money you can spend on an amp!
This was my old setup








This is my current setup
































The amp is a Ground Zero 2.3000d. I dont think they sell it in the U.S. Have fun with the instal! Make sure you post pics for everyone to see.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_I believe that just about everyone is correct. I am not an expert but I will speak from experience. I am running 2 12w7's. They are extremely power hungry. I have a 2300w RMS amp and its not enough. Well alot of it has to do with the Ohm issue that JL has set for their products to ensure you use their amp(which are very expensive). If you cannot afford an great (not a good amp but a great amp!) than you should go with a w6v2. I used to run three 12w3d6's on one amp and they were great but the v6's always sounded better to me. Also if you dont use sufficient airspace for the sub, than you would waste your money. The price difference for the w7 and w6 setup is more than double if you include the price of the amp that is required. Get the best speker for the ampount of money you can spend on an amp!
This was my old setup








This is my current setup
































The amp is a Ground Zero 2.3000d. I dont think they sell it in the U.S. Have fun with the instal! Make sure you post pics for everyone to see.

OMFG at your setup


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

geez dude, can you still hear?!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Huh, what did you say?


----------



## grandshervee (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_









Dude what happened to the 2nd W7, tell me that is just the picture angle or something


----------

